

Ask HN: Is Jobsy scraping HN and signing us up for spam? - gnicholas


======
gnicholas
Got a bunch of emails overnight from Jobsy, and it looks like they're scraping
the HN freelance/who's hiring threads and then creating accounts and job
listings that can only be unsubscribed if you go in and create an account. I
can't imagine the HN crowd will take kindly to this entrepreneurial approach
to spamming, and I certainly won't ever use them.

~~~
stevekemp
You're not alone.

Welcome to "growth hacking".

------
Rainymood
This thread made me check out jobsy, they have an image of the NSA
headquarters for their 'data analist' picture lol

[https://i.imgur.com/1NnMpJs.png](https://i.imgur.com/1NnMpJs.png)

------
gnicholas
It gets worse — their copy/paste bot is busted, so we have a (really weird)
typo in "our" job listing. If they can't build a bot that copies and pastes, I
sure wouldn't trust them to do anything more complex!

------
svec
I just tried emailing their support@jobsy.com address and asking them to
please remove their scraped iRobot jobs. We'll see if anything happens.

~~~
svec
I got a reply right away:

Hi Christopher,

We posted your job with the aim of getting your iRobot higher exposure among
candidates. I know how competitive the market can be, especially for finding
great developers.

I'll gladly remove the position but, personally, I highly recommend keeping it
just to see which candidates the position attracts (at no cost to you). Any
CVs submitted are emailed directly to you.

Please consider keeping the jobs and posting any future openings that you may
have at Nava on Jobsy.com (free).

Thanks,

Allon Jobsy.com

~~~
svec
And they removed it. Annoying to have to mess with them in the first place,
but at least they were responsive.

~~~
gnicholas
Good to know — I'll be sure to do the same. I've seen other sites that scrape
HN job posts, but none that had the balls to send a bunch of spam to the HNers
to let them know that their jobs are pending, have been approved, etc. Thanks
for your sleuthing!

